# 10 gallon cycling journal



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

i finally got my 10gal Marineland Bio-wheel tank up and running:-D it's such a beautiful tank and it includes(as seen in picture) neon gravel,bio-wheel filter, heater, thermometer, bee hive cave, ancient bridge, leaf bed, LED lights that have 3 settings(on daylight,on nighttime... blue, and off) i will be addding the ceramic octopus holding a "no fishing" sign and a neon cave into the tank once it is fully cycled.... it is in my male VT's current 2.5 right now. on this journal i will be posting questions, pictures on progress and daily parameters, and maybe some betta pictures of my baby :3. below are the pictures of the tank as of 15 mins ago.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Start date of cycling: 2/26/13. added 4ppm pure ammonia (in my case 1.5mL).
today tested parameters and ammo is slowly going down now is 2ppm!! makin' progress:-D:shock: 
i have a question now by the way, when _exactly_ should i start testing for nitrites and NitrAtes?( i test Ammo daily)


----------

